# Bull Dog Remote Starter Trouble



## harley2457 (Nov 24, 2013)

My bull dog remote has always worked good, weather got colder and I found out it no longer works. I tried to reset,but I get nothing, checked power to unit, checked switch under hood, even check all fuses and also put in new battery in transmitter. When I tried to reset unit I got nothing, no sound or flashing light. Tried resetting transmitter and also nothing, what do u think is wrong? Do I maybe need a new transmitter, how do I find out if mine is bad? Would like to get it working again, can some one help me..


----------



## jprince526 (Oct 31, 2013)

If you wouldn't mind can you post the specific model # of this unit as well as what kind of vehicle its installed on. It would also be helpful if you can tell me if its a smart system/1 way/2 way. Thanks!


----------



## harley2457 (Nov 24, 2013)

Don't know model, had unit out and I looked for the model and it had nothing on it but a 800 number. It's installed in a 2006 ford freestyle. How do I tell if it's a smart system/1way or 2way? There was a smaller black unit thing that I think was wired into it.


----------



## jprince526 (Oct 31, 2013)

Ok, Ill see what I can find without the model number. A smart system is controlled via a iphone or android app. One or two way refers to the way the transmitter sends and receives feedback. In most cases remotes with a lcd screen that provide you with a current status are 2 way. Its just information that would help narrow the search. Have you called the 800 number for support? I would try that first.


----------



## harley2457 (Nov 24, 2013)

The remote is the old kind, no screen just push button. I did try several times to call 800 number but can never get through to any one. Been on internet for hours and nothing that helped.


----------



## jprince526 (Oct 31, 2013)

They have "some" general troubleshooting information available but none that really pertains to your situation. They do offer technical support via phone and email. Their tech line is 800-878-8007. They seem to have a wide variety of DIY and deluxe models and without a specific model number I dont want to give you any inaccurate info.


----------



## harley2457 (Nov 24, 2013)

k thank you


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Most remote start systems have a switch somewhere that can lock the system out. Usually it just makes a connection to ground and disables the remote start function so it would behave just as you describe. Is it possible that got flipped somehow?


----------



## harley2457 (Nov 24, 2013)

I thought that also and looked every where for a switch and not found any. I am going to try and get schematics trace wire that should have switch


----------

